# Hello all!!!!



## jcase12 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello my name is Jason. I am a graduate student working on my PhD. in Optical Science and Engineering as well as my MS in applied Physics. I also teach several undergrad Physics classes. I am a old sea dog when it comes to motor driven vessels but new to sailing.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forums! Always nice to see new blood here.


----------



## swellbound (Aug 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard Jason and fair winds!


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Where ya from?


----------



## Amazing Grace (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello Jason, looking forward to your posts.


----------



## jcase12 (Feb 20, 2012)

I live a little outside Charlotte, NC. 
Thx for the warm welcome guys!!


----------



## swellbound (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey Captain Tom - I'm in Cabrillo Marina; looks like we may be neighbors. I just brought my E32-200 down today to a yard in NB for some work.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

swellbound said:


> Hey Captain Tom - I'm in Cabrillo Marina; looks like we may be neighbors. I just brought my E32-200 down today to a yard in NB for some work.


Hey, neighbor. What are you having done to her?


----------



## swellbound (Aug 21, 2010)

Long story neighbor- Since Colonial is going out of business next week, I approached Marina Shipyard. I just purchased the boat a few weeks ago and am having 6 new marlon thru-hulls put in, having 6 quarter size substrate blisters repaired, keel smile fixed and new bottom paint. Marina shipyard quoted me an "estimate" of $4100 and South Coast in NB quoted me a "not to exceed" price of $3500...so I brought her down today. I have a feeling Marina Shipyard is taking advantage of the situation and gouging people....spread the word. The guy across from me was also quoted $800 for a job that turned into $1600..go figure. Anyway, I hope South Coast does a good job since they've been around 30 years and they have that special lift (comes up from bottom) that doesn't stress the boat. You can see the video oh how it works on their website.


----------



## jcase12 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello welcome this is a great place to get advice from those who no more. I know they have helped me allot


----------



## GinoVernisci (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Friends

I have spent a total of 30 hours on sailboats and they were the best 30 hours of my life. I have joined the forum to read, learn and occasionally pick the community's brain about sailing. Though all of you have more experience than me I'm sure you remember the first time you knew you were meant to be at sea. 

It is my dream to cross the Atlantic. Have any of you made the trip? How long did it take? What was your ship? How many in your crew?

Cheers
Gino


----------



## Matthew Coggins (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello.. My name is Matthew Coggins and a newbie from the US..


----------



## swellbound (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey Matt - Welcome aboard and fair winds!


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome, Matthew. Do you own a boat yet?


----------

